# Why do you backpack?



## Greg (Jul 2, 2001)

[Originally posted by Hike_N_Mike]:

What motivates you to give up all the comforts of home, put on fairly uncomfortable boots, carry a heavy pack, put up with insects and unpredictable weather, risk injury, and forego good and easily obtained food to go backpacking in the woods? I know my own motivation, but would like to hear from others. Thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 18, 2001)

To spend some quality time with newgirl.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 23, 2001)

It keeps me normal.If I don't get out for a hike once a week I just feel down and out of it.


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 3, 2001)

Knowing what I'll feel like and how it'll be once I get out there.  It's like the love/hate relationship that I have with running.  I can find many reasons why I haven't got the time or inclination to do it but once I'm doing it I feel good about it.


----------



## Alpinista (Aug 3, 2001)

To me, getting into the mountains is the most spiritual experience -- way more than sitting inside in a church listening to some guy drone on from a pulpit. I don't consider myself religious at all (can you tell?), but to me, the mountains put me closer in touch with God and the very basis of life. I feel at peace in the woods. And I love the challenges the mountains provide: mental, physical, etc. It strikes a cord on a whole bunch of levels.


----------



## PamolaPat (Aug 7, 2001)

Because it feels so good when I stop.

Seriously, there's no satisfaction like that of utter exaustion after a long day.  It shows you your soul, who you are underneath it all.  Hardly the only reason, more like part of some bigger reasons.


----------

